# New Serbian training aircraft “Lasta 95“



## imalko (Apr 22, 2009)

_Thursday, 9th April 2009, RTS 
New Serbian training aircraft “Lasta 95“ (Swallow), was presented to public at Batajnica Air Base. It is to be used for training of Serbian and foreign pilots. Minister of Defense announced that Army of Serbia will purchase 15 aircrafts, and 20 more of this aircrafts are to be exported to Iraq._

At Batajnica Air Base new training aircraft Lasta 95 was presented to public for the first time. After promotional flight, Minister of Defense Dragan Šutanovac, reminded that project „Lasta“ was started almost 30 years ago.
“I am proud on the fact that Serbia has aviation-industry, because this is something witch is the case in only few more countries in Europe and around ten countries in the world“, Šutanovac added.
Minister of Defense stated, that after introduction of this aircraft to the Army Air Force, great savings in process of training pilots will be achieved, since the price of flight-hour on Lasta 95 is several times lower then price of flight-hour on Supergaleb G-4 jet.
Talking about reduction of Army budget for 26%, Šutanovac said that his Ministery will try to augment its incomes and that defense system, even with global financial crisis, will continue to function and that security of citizens will be preserved.
Pilot Lt.Col Salko Hadžić, who conducted promotional flight, said that Lasta 95 since 5th February completed 21 flights and finished factory testing, which enabled the phase two development testing and introducing the aircraft into the operational use.
Lasta 95 is piston engined lowplane of metal construction, with two tandem seats. Retractable landing gear enables take-off and landing of solid concrete and grass streaps.
Army of Iraq ordered 20 aircraft, while for Army of Serbia 16 aircraft will be produced, which will replace current Utva-75 airplanes in this role.
This airplane is designed primarily for basic pilot training, while Iraqi representatives showed interest for their examples to be capable for combat training also.
In Army of Serbia Lasta 95 is to be used only for basic training, while combat training will continue on the Supergaleb G-4 jets.

Here is a link to photo-report on “Lasta 95“:

First Lasta 95 prototype (photo) - Pravda.Ru

... link to a clip of promotional flight: 

RTS :: Novi avion "Lasta 95"

... and two photos:


----------



## Waynos (Apr 22, 2009)

Is it based at all on the Aerospatiale TB30 Epsilon, or is it a coincidental resemblance?


----------



## mkloby (Apr 23, 2009)

Seems like a reasonable and cost efficient primary level trainer.


----------



## imalko (Apr 23, 2009)

Waynos said:


> Is it based at all on the Aerospatiale TB30 Epsilon, or is it a coincidental resemblance?



I believe it is only coincidental resemblance and that there is no connection between this two aircrafts other then that they are both designed for similar role... If you take a closer look you can see differences in cockpit connopy, tail surfaces, wings...


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 23, 2009)

Ex-Yu airplane industry looked many time at W. Europe for inspiration, G-4 and Orao (with Romanian industry involved) being the obvious examples.
Both being good planes IMO.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the thread. I saw the report on 'dozvolite' when they presented it and I think it looks cool. I hope it meets the expectations . The plane itself looks cool, the cockpit looks well organized.

G-4 and Orao are good airplanes, but they are old and it wouldn't hurt to have them modernized and refitted with new electronics and engines.But I agrre with you Tomo, they are good.


----------



## imalko (Nov 28, 2009)

First flight of Lasta 95 produced for Iraq took place at Batajnica Air base on 27th November 2009. Twenty examples have been ordered for new Iraqi Air Force.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2009)

Very cool! That actually looks like it would be a blast to fly!


----------



## imalko (Jun 20, 2011)

Second prototype of Lasta 95 in promotional colors...


----------



## muggs (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks very good, nice to see that your airforce kept the roundel from WW2.


----------



## imalko (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks! Yes, the roundel is very similar to the WW2 roundel of Royal Yugoslav Air Force as it is based on it, but it's not completely the same.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2011)

That's really cool, and I always thought that was one of the nicer roundals out.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice looking airplane. It does look like it would be a fun airplane to fly too.


----------

